# Database Discussions > Sybase >  DirectConnect 12.0 and fault tolerance

## Mohit

Hi!

Need the help of a Sybase expert on this one... my Sybase knowledge is pretty poor!!

We have a DirectConnect implementation in our project feeding data from a Sybase database to Oracle. The DirectConnect processes are running on their own replication server (a Sun Ultra2) separate from the source Sybase database and destination Oracle, each of which are on their own servers.

My problem is that I have to come up with a solution which would avoid us losing the connection (and data) if the server hosting DirectConnect processes goes down. Bringing an alternate repserver up would cause some down-time, during which some updates made to the source Sybase database may be lost.

Is there any product from Sybase which can make the DirectConnect solution outlined above fault-tolerant. Or any other way of implementing DirectConnect so that it can survive the server outage? Any third-party products wich could do this?

Please reply to my e-mail address above.

Thanks a ton in advance!

Mohit.

----------

